# Maybe it's time...



## _THS_ (May 24, 2019)

Decided to post my collection as I had time to take a pic of it few days ago, 2 knives aren't mine as I'm just grinding them before polishing... not a knife collector myself, but I'm a chef and I'm curious to try new knives. Will post my toishi family soon, need time to display them


----------

